

Show HN: Everblog, Blog directly from Evernote - cpetersen
http://everblog.me

======
aarondf
Site works for me. Looks very cool too! How does this differ from pistachio,
which launched here as well, IIRC?

~~~
junkilo
never saw pistachio. link?

I just signed up to test. It looks awesome. Sorta itches the easymode+lazymode
button for me wrt to blogging.

Wonder how many people (like me) love the idea of simple documents as the
backbone of a blog?

~~~
cpetersen
I'd love to take a look at pistachio, I didn't see it either.

I'm glad you like the idea, that's exactly why I created it. You can use the
Evernote webclipper to clip articles and the site uses embedly to add rich
content automatically. I'll have a screencast on how to use it to create a
link blog in the coming days.

~~~
junkilo
ah: <http://postach.io/>

------
3825
Error 503 Service Unavailable

Service Unavailable

Guru Meditation:

XID: 466590669

Varnish cache server

~~~
cpetersen
I'm sorry for the error. I shouldn't have submitted it to hacker news right
before leaving for a meeting. Lesson learned, it's fixed now.

The reason, in case anyone is interested: the footer shows the most recent
posts. Someone created some posts that contained data that I wasn't expecting.
That caused the footer to raise an error. I removed the recent posts from the
footer (from my phone, before the meeting) and the site returned to normal.

I'm really sorry for the error, but I learned something from it, so thank you!

PS, existing blogs weren't affected, it was only the homepage.

------
jjsz
Why wasn't this turned into a third party Octopress plugin?

~~~
thefuturewasnow
hasn't. yet. _hopefully_

